# Fir First Entry, arrive by 485 Temporary Graduate Visa



## Prabn

Hi,
My wife is in Australia and I am her dependent offshore. Due to COVID I cannot travel before first entry date. I booked my flight on 22 Nov and later I realized by First Date of Entry is on 20 Oct. Please advice what should i do ?
Waiting for comments


----------

